# Small space, no desk. What's a good alternative?



## bleupalmtree (Aug 8, 2022)

Maybe floating shelf, bar table above midi controller? I don't know. But a desk, there's very little space. In front of my workstation is my bed hugging the wall. So tight on space. Got any idea on what would be good to put there instead of a big desk? And oh yeah, I need room for my Macbook Pro

I'm also looking for monitors. I got Beyerdynamic DT 880 PRO for mixing & all that nice stuff but when I'm trying to sketch an idea, I'd like some monitors to play at low level and not be stuck behind headphones. I bought a pair of used HS7 from Yamaha but they were really too big for room and too much so I sold them awhile back.

Right now I'm looking at

Genelec 8010APM 3" 2-Way Compact Bi-Amplified Active Studio Monitor​
&

Focal Alpha 50 EVO 5" 2-Way Powered Studio Monitor



I plan to paint room this weekend but by next week I'd like to get started on finishing up little work station that I've been putting on the back burner for the past year.



Thank you for your help


----------



## proxima (Aug 8, 2022)

If space is at such a premium, don't bother with monitors and learn/use good headphones.


----------



## bleupalmtree (Aug 8, 2022)

proxima said:


> If space is at such a premium, don't bother with monitors and learn/use good headphones.


Already got some Beyerdynamic DT 880 PRO. But I don't want to be stuck wearing them all the time. My ears need to breathe!


----------



## ananth725 (Aug 8, 2022)

Maybe you could post a picture for some clarity and then we could ideate?


----------



## bleupalmtree (Aug 8, 2022)

ananth725 said:


> Maybe you could post a picture for some clarity and then we could ideate?


Is it not showing up on your end?


----------



## mybadmemory (Aug 8, 2022)

Seeing that you have a full 88 note keyboard which I assume you intend to keep you should be able to fit a table top as wide as the keyboard as long as it’s not too deep. You could custom cut a table top to the exact measurements you want, and wall mount it on top of the keyboard leaving only the keys sticking out underneath it. A surface like that even though narrow, should be well able to fit a laptop and two smaller speakers on the sides. The IK i-Loud Micros are surprisingly good sounding!


----------



## Saxer (Aug 8, 2022)

Without knowing your room you might think about the third dimension. Maybe a bulk bed with the workspace below.


----------



## PaulieDC (Aug 9, 2022)

These could work for the Genelecs:


----------



## Paulogic (Aug 9, 2022)

Maybe use wall-stands from "Vogel" to mount speakers, monitor, laptopstand to wall?
I used such stands in my former home because I had not enough space. And at that
time, I still used the Apple desklamp iMac..


----------



## DaddyO (Aug 9, 2022)

mybadmemory said:


> The IK i-Loud Micros are surprisingly good sounding!


I agree. I've had to make this compromise due to space before, and though I can clearly hear the difference when I have the space for my JBL 5" monitors, the sound is better than I expected. 

We're moving to Texas in a month or two, and I'll find out next week whether our space will permit the JBL's I've been able to use the last three years. Probably not, so I've kept the iLouds for just such an occasion.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 9, 2022)

bleupalmtree said:


> Is it not showing up on your end?


No, it's not.

Wait, yes it is. Okay, posting this while I come up with a new response.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 9, 2022)

Okay, so I'd start by turning your setup around so your back is against the wall.

Then I'd hang the speakers from the ceiling so you can put them where you want them without worrying about your bed being there. There are many ways to do that, but the main thing is that you need to bolt into rafters, not the ceiling plaster. 

(And if you live in an apartment you can still do that, you just have to fill in the bolt holes with putty and touch up the paint when you leave.)

I made the mess in this picture so people wouldn't feel bad after seeing how tidy I am. Anyway, my big speakers are hanging way up there - in my case out of the way, not in an optimal position, but they're bigger than what you're looking at.

The point is that you can put them high enough so they're out of the way, then angle them down. That would probably work better acoustically in your setup too.

As to your laptop, you just need to rig a shelf that floats over your keyboard (if you can't just stick the laptop on its surface).


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 9, 2022)

My small speakers are in a perfect listening position, by the way - it's the big UREIs that aren't.

Also, since you asked, my desktop slides forward to reveal my keyboard. These are custom composer's desks I've been making (although less these days since I started a new gig a couple of years ago).


----------



## ananth725 (Aug 10, 2022)

bleupalmtree said:


> Is it not showing up on your end?


Yeah, like a whole room picture. Also you've got some great answers without even looking at the room picture


----------



## Martin S (Aug 10, 2022)

Another approach could be to turn your bed into a Murphy bed, and reclaim some much needed space in your room?

Like this (or any variant that might suit your room/setup):


----------



## Jrides (Aug 10, 2022)

Saxer said:


> Without knowing your room you might think about the third dimension. Maybe a bulk bed with the workspace below.


I agree with this. IKEA used to sell a bunk bed, elevated Loft bed type deal, that had a computer work area under it. Loft beds can be purchased at other places as well. It can open up the room if space is at a premium.


----------

